# Upgrade puzzle? Canon 70D to the 77D/T7i or keep waiting



## Onz (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi,

I thought it might be a good idea to invest in a minor upgrade from my 70D to the 77D or T7i - the reason for this is because the 70D has lower MP and ISO but is in the same price range. So I could effectively sell my 70d and buy a new one for only a small loss of about $250.

The question is, is there actually going to be a noticeable difference in image quality? This is mainly motivated by a desire for better low light capabilities and less pixelation when cropping photos - which both the options should address given the small differences. But I also noticed on the comparisons from dpreview.com that the 77D and T7i aren't weather sealed! Is this correct, it seems kind of strange?

Why don't I just invest in a more significant upgrade you say? Well I've been waiting for years for the intermediate/expert SLRs to catch up with a feature that I consider essential - a fully articulated touch screen. If there is a great weather sealed low light SLR (or mirrorless) with an articulated touch screen under $2000 (body only) then let me know because I haven't been able to find one yet


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 17, 2017)

IMO you will not gain much, 5MP not really an upgrade. As for low light you need better glass, fast glass 1.4-2.8 apertures, learn to use off camera flash/strobes/LED lights. As for pixelation when cropping, don't crop so tight, if you need to be that much closer move closer or get the right telephoto lens. 

I shot(sports, weddings, people...) with a Canon 20D - 8MP from like 2003-2010ish with not many issues as long as you know how to use the camera, have good glass and learn lighting. I then I moved from the 20D to a 7D - 18MP which was an upgrade, 7D was stolen so I was able to upgrade to the 5D3.

To sum it up, invest in good glass, learn the camera and off camera lighting.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Mar 17, 2017)

I agree. The 80d is a good upgrade instead but if you can get good glass and upgrade when say the 90d comes out, you would have great glass and the latest and greatest body. That's what I did between my digital rebel xti and my 80d.


----------



## Onz (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey, I should have mentioned in my original post, but yes I'm already using the Sigma Art 1.8 so no issues with the lens, and I really don't like the use of flash, just personal lighting preference. Also the MP is more than just cropping, it also affects large prints.

Looks like I have to wait for the 90D. It's defiantly coming? Any idea on when?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 17, 2017)

https://petapixel.com/2017/03/10/8-ways-new-canon-77d-different-80d/


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 20, 2017)

Onz said:


> Hey, I should have mentioned in my original post, but yes I'm already using the Sigma Art 1.8 so no issues with the lens, and I really don't like the use of flash, just personal lighting preference. Also the MP is more than just cropping, it also affects large prints.
> 
> Looks like I have to wait for the 90D. It's defiantly coming? Any idea on when?



Glad to see you have some good glass. So unless you are printing billboards you are fine with current 20MP. A 3MP camera can print a 11x14 just fine, I have printed a 20x30 from my 20D (8MP) and it usable. Here is a link to read up on MP VS print size and setting you would need to export images at for the best quality.
Digital Printing: How Do Megapixels, Resolution, Pixel Dimensions Relate to Print Size? –  Ask Mike - American Frame


----------



## table1349 (Mar 20, 2017)

If you wait a while there will probably be a 77D MkII or a T8i.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2017)

The 77D sounds like a good value for the price, relative to the 80D.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 20, 2017)

I've been hearing rumor that the Full frame 6D mk II may be coming out this year with talk of it having the touch screen (possibly moving) and wifi as well. Will it be under $2,000? Who knows but that seems about the right price point for it.


----------

